# Firma in Internetsuche "findbar" machen



## -RedMoon- (29. Oktober 2017)

Moin,

ein Bekannter von mir hat seit vielen Jahren eine kleine Ein-Mann-Baufirma. Nun hat er mich gebeten, etwas zu tun, dass seine Firma in Internetsuchen auftaucht. Wenn als jemand nach "Fliesenleger Stadt xy" sucht, soll seine Firma in den obersten Ergebnissen auftauchen. Da ich ja "Computer" an der FH studiert habe, kenne ich mich mit allem aus, was eine Tastatur hat, also auch damit 

Was also wären so einfache Schritte? Das ganze muss einfach bleiben, da ich nichts dafür bekomme


----------



## Pikus (29. Oktober 2017)

Ganz oben bei Google? Ich bezweifle dass der Kollege dazu finanziell in der Lage//"populär" genug ist, so als Ein-Mann-Firma.

Hier was zum Nachlesen dazu: Anzeigen oberhalb der Google-Suchergebnisse platzieren - AdWords-Hilfe

[url]https://support.google.com/adwords/answer/2472742
[/URL]


----------



## Gimmick (30. Oktober 2017)

Seite bei google registrieren http://www.google.com/addurl/
Sinnvolle Metadaten, Adressbezeichnungen etc. angeben, Seitenreport - Die SEO und Website Analyse mal nachsehen lassen, Seite häufig aktuallisieren. 

Nach "Seite in google finden lassen" googlen ;D


----------



## -RedMoon- (30. Oktober 2017)

naja, es gibt ja noch nicht mal eine Seite erfahre ich gerade. Er dachte er macht das alles über Telefon. OK, welchen Anbieter für eine kleine Firmenwebseite?


----------



## dreadkopp (30. Oktober 2017)

Als ersten Schritt erstmal ein kostenloses Google / Bing / Facebook business Profil erstellen. Um im Ranking oben zu landen muss er aber entweder ein sehr spezielles kundenfeld bedienen oder gut Geld in die Hand nehmen 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fotoman (31. Oktober 2017)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Er dachte er macht das alles über   Telefon.


Was heisst "er dachte"? Da Dein Bekannter "seit vielen  Jahren eine kleine Ein-Mann-Baufirma" hat, wird er wohl bekannt sein.

 Der  Maler, den ich gerade beauftragt hatte, lebt seit mind. zwei   Generationen sehr gut mit exakt dieser Methode. "Man" kennt ihn, schätzt  seine Leistung und empfiehlt ihn weiter. Selbst, wenn man den Namen   kennt, muss man im Netz schon sehr genau suchen, um seine uralte  Interenetseite (mit falscher Telefonnummer) zu finden. Schadet alles   nichts, man hat eher Glück, wenn man ihn in den kommenden Monaten mal   für 1-2 Tage beauftragen kann.

Allgemein finde ich es Interessant, wie ihr hier über ein Ranking spekuliert ohne wenigstens mal die (größe der) Stadt und die mögliche konkurenzsituation dort zu kennen.

Suche ich in meiner Kleinstadt einen entsprechenden Handwerksbetrieb (wobei das in einer mittelgroßen Stadt wie Bonn  genauso gut funktioniert), dann zeigt mir Google auch recht genau die Betriebe an, die in der Stadt oder im nahen Umkreis ansässig sind. U.U. ist ja irgendwo in den obigen Links von Google beschrieben, wie Google einen Handwerksbetrieb erkennt.

Ob das nur auf Grund der Homepage und des Telefonbucheintrages geschieht, oder auch, weil sie entsprechend verlinkt sind bzw.  die Handwerksbetriebe z.B. auch in Zeitungsartikeln genannt werden, weiss wohl nur Google. Ich zweifele jedenfallsd daran, dass alle Betriebe, die mir Google inkl. Standort in der Karte anzeigt, Google aktiv dafür bezahlen.

FB/Google+ Seiten werden bei mir nie angezeigt. Aber vieleicht weiss Google, dass ich keinen FB-Account habe.

Erst ab dem Moment wird dann eine aussagekräftige und korrekte/aktuelle Internetpräsenz interessant. Dann aber nicht auschließlicht FB oder sonstige CUGs, sondern etwas, auf dem jeder interssent barrierefrei mit Adblocker und ohne zusätzliche Accounts per Smartphone/Tablet, also  auch per Touch und kleinem Display, alle nötgen Informationen sofort findet.

Neben Impressum (inkl. Ortsteilangabe, falls es im Ort sowas gibt) und dem Leistungsspektrum gehören natürlich auch korrekte Kontaktmöglichkeiten dazu (auch bei einem Handwerker ist für mich sowas heutzutage ein eMail-Adresse), welche zeitnah beantwortet werden. Bei uns im Ort ist es leider bei kleineren Betrieben noch üblich, die private Telefonnummer anzugeben, bei der denn auch mal die Frau oder Kinder ans Telefon gehen und einen allenfalls die Handynummer des Handwerkers nennen können. Die könnte man ja auch direkt angeben, vieleicht sogar noch inkl. den üblichen Zeiten zur Erreichbarkeit (wie sieht es z.B. am Samstags aus, ist der Handwerker bis 16 oder 18 Uhr erreichbar).

Mir als Kundenn  ist es jedenfalls egal, ob Google sowas auswertet oder nicht und welchen Einfluss es auf die SEO hat. Je nach Stadt und Konkurenz kann es durchaus genügen, eine passende Internetpräsenz zu unterhalten sowie Firmeneinträge in Telefonbüchern (und den Gelben Seiten) zu haben. Als Schlüsseldienst in Berlin oder München mag das anders aussehen, da dürfte man als Einmann-Betreib aber sowieso nur von Mund-zu-Mund Propaganda überleben.

Bei der Ausgangsfrage (inkl. der Rückmeldung, jetzt soll wohl auch eine Internetseiote erstellt werden) würde ich empfehlen, erst einmal selber in einer mir bekannten Stadt (da kennt man meist ein paar Betiebe vom Namen) zu suchen und mir zu überlegen, welche Daten auf so eine Seite gehören.

Das ist mit Sicherheit auch in Sachen Auffindbarkeit im Netz wichtiger wie die Frage, welchen Hoster man wählt und welche passende Internetadresse (im Ideallfall für Webseite und eMail-Adresse) überhaupt noch verfügbar ist. Auf einige Kunden mag durchaus eine Webseite bei beepworld (gibt es die noch) mit einer eMail-Adresse hansi27@schrottmailer[dot]ru abschreckend sein, obwohl dies mit der handwerklichen Leistung nichts zu tun haben muss.


----------



## BloodSteam (31. Oktober 2017)

Damit Ich es verstehe, du sagst dass du dich damit auskennst aber fragst uns wie du das machen sollst?

Nennt sich SEO + Aufrufe. Man kann nicht durch Magie von Seite 1429 auf 1 Seite in Top5 landen.
Die Familienfirma von uns ist bei bestimmten zwei Wörtern immer auf Platz 1 (abgesehen von den gesponserten Links.). Dass hat aber 9 Jahre gedauert bis wir so viele Aufrufe hatten damit es überhaupt findbar ist.


----------



## Gimmick (31. Oktober 2017)

BloodSteam schrieb:


> Damit Ich es verstehe, du sagst dass du dich damit auskennst aber fragst uns wie du das machen sollst?
> 
> Nennt sich SEO + Aufrufe. Man kann nicht durch Magie von Seite 1429 auf 1 Seite in Top5 landen.
> Die Familienfirma von uns ist bei bestimmten zwei Wörtern immer auf Platz 1 (abgesehen von den gesponserten Links.). Dass hat aber 9 Jahre gedauert bis wir so viele Aufrufe hatten damit es überhaupt findbar ist.



Sein Bekannter denkt, dass er sich damit auskennt, weil "mit Computern und so".


----------



## -RedMoon- (2. November 2017)

ich kenne mich damit nur rudimentär aus. Ich komme hauptsächlich aus der Hardentwicklung


----------



## Eispala (4. November 2017)

Hi,
bei dem Thema direkt hab ich nicht so viel Ahnung, aber was du versuchst zu tun nennt sich "Search Engine Optimization", kurz SEO.

Was genaueres kann ich dir dazu leider nicht sagen, aber vll hilft dir das und du kannst dir Informationen dazu zusammensuchen


----------



## meeen (7. November 2017)

Also die einfachste und günstigste Methode eine Seite zu erstellen finde ich ist Wordpress. Einfach Webspace+Domain für paar Euro holen und wordpress installieren mit 2 Klicks. Dann eins von fast unendlich vielen Designs auswählen und los. Es lassen sich wirklich ziemlich professionelle Seite gestalten. Man brauch keinen Zeile Code schreiben wenn man nicht möchte. Inhalt, Funktion, Design sind von einander getrennt das heißt man kann das Design anpassen aber alle Inhalte bleiben gleich das ist sehr hilfreich. 

Man Plugins installieren die einem beim SEO und so helfen. Wer Word nutzen kann, kann auch Wordpress ;D


----------

